# Body shop in Midlands or Leicester area??



## Craigh1983 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi,

I need some respraying done on my Tornado red Golf Gti mk5. There is some rust coming on the wheel arches where I scratched it and exposed the metal. I also need the bonnet re spraying.

Could anyone reccomend a really good paint shop that can do a really good job and paint match really well? Preferably in the Leicester area but midlands is ok too.

Thanks

Craigh


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

not far from the midlands (Shropshire) if you google body beautiful cars limited (Bridgnorth) and have a word with my good mate Alex, he will see you right, his work is awesome and if you look at his website you'll see what I mean
He can collect and deliver too 
All the best
Ian


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Had my bumper sprayed at Colour Kit in Leicester, recommended by Scott of Beau Technique. Top job.


----------



## Craigh1983 (Feb 20, 2012)

Excellent!
Thanks for both recommendations. Will definately check them both out!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

REO in Oadby only company I use


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I've also had recommendations for both Perfection in Whetstone and Wheelshine on Frog Island.


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Southam Bodies in Southam, Warwickshire or True Paintworks in Leicester, sure both via google but very well respected in the VW show scene so you will not be disappointed...


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

My cars currently at pountney motor services having some work done look out for my thread of pix coming soon 

He's done my friends 3 cars before including a red mk5 gti which all looked perfect. 

On the golf he painted the top section of the lower rear black section on the back bumper in read and looked really good


----------



## Craigh1983 (Feb 20, 2012)

banditbarron said:


> My cars currently at pountney motor services having some work done look out for my thread of pix coming soon
> 
> Hi I was wondering how the work had gone on your car at pountney?
> 
> ...


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a few on m phone but not the best will try and load them up

Really pleased with johns work as allways. 

Paid £360 for front bumper repair and full paint. Bonnet painted. Rear quarter repair and paint. And door dents removed and painted. He did some other little bits too like painting a jacking point cover and finishing the previous repair on the rear door replacement ( the reason the rear quarter needed re doing as my cars had a new door and repair panel at some point in its life) by installing sound deadening and bonding the crash bar to the door skin so the door no longer sounds like a tin can lol. 

The bonnet and rear quarter are covered in holograms but that's to be expected when a bodyshop polishes a car. Gives me something to do lol. 

If your local feel free to come look at what he has done in the flesh

Dave


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Few pix but not the best as was dark by time my car saw a polish after wet sanding a BMW all weekend.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Perfect finish in coventry


----------

